# Air in Rena XP3



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I just set up my XP3. I primed it accordingly but every couple of minutes I hear a rattle and then air shoots out of the outlet... Anybody ever experience this? Know what it's caused by and how to remedy it?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Anybody ever experience this? Know what it's caused by and how to remedy it?


Yes, I experienced the same. Rena support couldn't resolve it. We replaced just about everything 
trying. It's one of the reasons I got rid of mine. Wish I could help.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mine does that from time to time. Unplug it and let it sit for a few minutes. While it's unplugged shake it just a little and see if any bubbles come out.

IF you don't get anything turn it back on in 5 minutes and every 20 seconds or so just tilt it a slight bit to see if any air comes out.

Probably have an air pocket trapped in the pump and until you get all the air out it's going to continue to spit out bubbles...when it's making the noise it's the air going through the pump. If you had a leak that air was getting in through it's most likely that you'd have water leaking on the floor...I've had that problem as well and dumped about 15 gallons out of the tank onto the floor...big mess.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

When I had this issue with my XP4, I took the filter out opened the lid and filled the filter with water all the way to the top and closed the lid. Water will spill out. Then, I hooked it back up and no problem. Good luck with yours.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tips people! I will try to take care of it today! Air ingress through a leak was something I thought may be happening but no water when I looked around the tank. Now that it's been running for about 12 hours I'll listen for the noise and look for air bubbles and water today.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Mine did that the I first time set it up. It cleared on it's own, in time.
Now, after I tear it down to clean it, I fill it pretty full, but not so full that it spills out when I put the lid on.
Then I'll clamp on the lid/motor and pour water into the holes where the tube section thing connects. 
I'll tip it and can add more water until it gets really full and no more will go in.
(it must go inside the lid/motor part too)
After I connect the tube section thing, it may shoot some bubbles at first, but that doesn't last long.

I discovered some leakage the last time I cleaned it.
I removed the lid/motor part and without removing the gasket,
put a nice thin coat of vasoline on the gasket *completely around, where the gasket connects the lid to the body.*
That took care of the leak.
hth,


----------



## shoebag22 (Oct 14, 2007)

would not suggest putting vaseline on the rubber gasket... use a food grade lubricant...


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I Unplug mine and then open a couple of the clamps that hold it together, until water fills it up then I shut it real fast and check for leaks. This works quite well, IME much nicer and more simple than fluval.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

shoebag22 said:


> would not suggest putting vaseline on the rubber gasket... use a food grade lubricant...


I put it on my lips, like chap stick, in winter, been doing it for years... sorry, I don't see the problem.


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

alicem said:


> shoebag22 said:
> 
> 
> > would not suggest putting vaseline on the rubber gasket... use a food grade lubricant...
> ...


Vaseline is a petroleum based product and will degrade certain types of rubber over time. If you use chap stick I'm not sure what the longterm effect will be.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

sbernstecker said:


> alicem said:
> 
> 
> > shoebag22 said:
> ...





alicem said:


> put a nice thin coat of vasoline on the gasket completely around, where the gasket connects the lid to the body.
> That took care of the leak.


That's alarming to hear about vasoline degrading "certain types of rubber"...but I think it would come closer to pertaining to items containing latex.

Please note that I didn't say to gobb a bunch of vasoline on the gasket and I think you misinterpreted what I said about chap stick.
Sorry for the confusion.

It's always best to error on the side of caution and I certainly wouldn't knowingly advise anything that would harm a person's equipment.

In my opinion: A _thin coat _of vasoline will fill any voids (to prevent leakage) until the gasket can plump and reform. 
Also, a _thin coat _of vasoline forms a barrier to hold the water away from the gasket to help keep the rubber soft (for longer gasket life).

My appologies to anyone's gasket that may be harmed by the use of vasoline because I suggested it.
I'll be sure to post any ill effects I may have to my Rena's O ring.


----------



## scuba20v (May 28, 2007)

all you need is a fine sponge in the top layer  there is also a black plug on the side of the motor, make sure it is pushed in all the way. let it run for a couple hours and no bubbles.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I went back and looked up my old emails from support regarding the same bubble issue with an XP4.

Here's what they suggested. None of it worked for me though. They sent a replacement motor 
housing, but that didn't resolve it either.

_
Tim sorry for the delay we are backed up due to a busy pond season. In response to your question, 
there can be several reasons for air surging. Below are possible cause for this problem. You will 
always have at least a half inch of air trapped in the top of the canister, but air surges can happen 
when the water level in the base drops below the bottom of the filter motor. This can be due to a bad 
seal or clogged filter media(pads). Your black filter pads can be rinsed and reused monthly. Replace 
them as needed, but they should last more than six months. The white pad is for water polishing and 
should be replaced monthly. It cannot be rinsed and reused or it will cause low water flow.

If your filter motor is not at least 24 inches below the top water level of your aquarium, you will have 
problems with air and poor water flow.

Another problem we have found is that people are filling their canister base with water and then 
clamping the motor on. This will cause flow problems and leaks, as you may not get a good seal 
between the motor and canister base, due to the media baskets moving around and not staying in 
place. Over filling a media basket will cause this same problem. Always fill your canister with water 
through gravitational siphon, as the directions show.

Any air devices run near the filter strainer or an oversized air pump used on an aquarium may cause 
the build up of air in the canister and cause air surges as well.

Also check the Quick Disconnect mechanism to make sure that it is seated correctly in the motor 
housing. An improper connection with the motor can cause air to seep in and cause air surging.

Check the small black plug on the outside of the filter motor, it is located near the power cord. If it has 
been pushed in too far against the motor housing, it can cause air surges. It is designed to let 
trapped air vent from the rotor(impeller) area. If the plug is flush with the motor, use a flat screwdriver 
to back the plug off just 1/32 of an inch. This will allow air to vent from the rotor chamber and may fix 
the problem.

Also make sure there is no tension on the quick disconnect. I have had this happen to me and it 
causes some problems, i.e. air surging, motor head filling with water. If their is too much tubing it 
can torque the quick disconnect and cause problems. If there is not enough tubing you will be 
pulling on the quick disconnect and see problems. _


----------



## cru5hgruv3 (Mar 21, 2009)

not sure if you resolved this issue yet but i bought one yesterday and had the same issue...

i cycled it on and off a few times and it released a large amount of air each time...

still did it so i ooked at the main unit and saw that it had a lower water level and when i turned it off it would fill up and the air would rise into the hose .... the thought occured to me to just lift the hose which is too long becasue i didnt cut it to fit (i am getting a bigger tank) the air rushed out and no more problems ....

Not sure if that will help anyone but hopefully it will


----------

